# Finally, some new backup parts for the 8-fiddy have arrived!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

These suckers took a long time to get but they are supposed to be indestructible. These are for the 850 for the rear, I already have the regular Heavy Duty Turners axles for the front, but non of them are going in until I break a stocker, and honestly, they are holding up great considering I am running crushed 32's most of the time now.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

hey Paul, those are sweet axles man. That friggin POPO is gonna be even more of a dominating mud monster than it already is. What is the substantial difference between the regular Turner's and the Nitro Turner's?....... or is there any difference at all?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks man, the regular HD axles come with a 1 year warranty and Turners will fix these axles 3 times under warranty in that year. The Nitro axles are also a 1 year warranty, but apparently they will fix them as many times as required in that year. They are using a different material or material treatment on the Nitros and feel they will NOT break.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure do wish I had some of those under my Catvos instead of monkey axles.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, those look like real man axles.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man those are quite thick. the actual cv joint is huge!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Sure do wish I had some of those under my Catvos instead of monkey axles.


yea i think gorilla axles arent the same as what they use to be .. turner makes some good stufff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## outdoorzyguy (Jun 4, 2010)

*turners hmmmmmmm*

Hey Paul whats the difference between turners and monkeys, i seen someone say that turners are stronger but monkeys run at a steeper angle better. Whats the price for a setup like you have of the turners for a manitoba popo guy. I to am having the popo clicking axle probs( both back ones) but hav had them since around 200 miles and now have 860ish miles and am not always easy on the fun flipper. I'm going to run them till they fall apart as the dealer up here is to busy now to fix and says keep driving it till it breaks,ooooh kkkkk. Once i'm off waranty i'm going for turners i think but until then i will let the popo axles do the work.


----------

